# Will release of Dev S3 have any impact on unlocking the bootloader on the Consumer S3?



## ntowell (Jun 30, 2012)

I was just curious if the release of a developer edition Galaxy S3 for the Verizon network will have any impact on the progress to unlock the bootloader on the current Verizon S3? If it's identical hardware designed to both be run on Verizon's network, what would prevent the regular S3 from being flashed the the same software/bootloader as the developer edition?


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

its possible but is a very big maybe.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> its possible but is a very big maybe.


This is true. But I'm picturing the developer model of the phone as a neatly wrapped package for the dev community to unlock the bootloader with!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

My understanding (and I'm NOT a dev, so please someone correct me if I'm wrong) is that a locked bootloader has a special password that is very difficult to crack. And porting a bootloader from one device to another is allegedly very, very difficult. So most likely the dev edition will do those of us with the official VZW SGS3 very little good.

BUT: look at the Verizon Dev forum. We have Kexec and the ability to flash a kernel over the Recovery. So while we loose Recovery mode by doing this, we have the ability to completely bypass the bootloader, which is almost as good as having it unlocked.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I'm wondering. Would you get a Dev version if you could or keep stock one? Not sure what to do, haven't received mine yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe a dev buying that phone, since its identical to the regular vzw one will help crack the bootloader?


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

It's VERY unlikely that the dev device will help much. Think about it - If Verizon was okay with the bootloader being unlocked, then they would have released a tool to do it. Also, thing about how long it's taking the dev phone to hit shelves - if it's just as simple as punching in a key to unlock it, they should have been out by now (including manufacture time, since they could just convert normal vzw s3's). So why's it taking so long? Samsung has to find a way to allow the bootloader to be unlocked, but keep people from flashing the bootloader image from the dev phone onto the standard s3 and unlocking it that way (boo). (we can pull the bootloader off the current phone now, afaik).


----------



## ntowell (Jun 30, 2012)

nbsdx said:


> It's VERY unlikely that the dev device will help much. Think about it - If Verizon was okay with the bootloader being unlocked, then they would have released a tool to do it. Also, thing about how long it's taking the dev phone to hit shelves - if it's just as simple as punching in a key to unlock it, they should have been out by now (including manufacture time, since they could just convert normal vzw s3's). So why's it taking so long? Samsung has to find a way to allow the bootloader to be unlocked, but keep people from flashing the bootloader image from the dev phone onto the standard s3 and unlocking it that way (boo). (we can pull the bootloader off the current phone now, afaik).


Obviously Verizon is ok with it. They gave them the go ahead already. It's already been announced, not like is a rumor. Pure speculation that there is a hold up on the developer phone because they are trying to make it impossible to import the cracked bootloader to the non-developer phone. They don't publicly announce phones and design entire webpages for a product they haven't already figured out. Bet that the hardware is identical. Same phone, made in the same place at the same time. Loaded with unlocked software.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

I think this is Samsungs way of giving the development community the unlock, without releasing an unlock. They figure, if we are here and in contact with the developers, we don't need VZW to lock us down.

I am hoping this is the fix we need.


----------

